# Anybody eles use the Petite Tender cut?



## sw2geeks (Nov 13, 2011)

I made a Garlic stuffed Petite Tender roast recently and was wondering if anyone else uses this cut. Here is a few pics.



























More pics and recipe here.


----------



## macmiddlebrooks (Nov 13, 2011)

Great pics.


----------



## mhenry (Nov 13, 2011)

Looks delish, and those are some beautiful pics. What knife is that?


----------



## mano (Nov 13, 2011)

Looks terrific. Home or pro? Also, what's the cutting board?


----------



## tgraypots (Nov 13, 2011)

As always, well done Steve. I've never heard of that cut before, but having just bought 1/4 of a local, pastured cow, I think I can find something in the freezer that might work.


----------



## sw2geeks (Nov 13, 2011)

mhenry said:


> Looks delish, and those are some beautiful pics. What knife is that?


 
It is a Watanabe with a fish handle.


----------



## sw2geeks (Nov 13, 2011)

mano said:


> Looks terrific. Home or pro? Also, what's the cutting board?


 
Home cook who likes to take pictures of what I cook. Lately I have started posting them in a blog. The board is a cross section of a tree that I picked up from a Asian market.


----------



## WildBoar (Nov 13, 2011)

That looks really good! My wife keeps threatening to bring home a full tenderloin so we can play with the different cuts. Your dish looks like you were able to add quite a bit of flavor. Did you have a sauce or pan sauce as well, or did the garlic and herbs get the job done without additional help?


----------



## Sarge (Nov 13, 2011)

Nice pics looks tasty. I'm a big fan of the petite tender.


----------



## tk59 (Nov 13, 2011)

Why did you leave the garlic whole in the middle? If you did it again, would you do it the same way?


----------



## mano (Nov 13, 2011)

I may give that a try using hanger steak.


----------



## sw2geeks (Nov 14, 2011)

WildBoar said:


> That looks really good! My wife keeps threatening to bring home a full tenderloin so we can play with the different cuts. Your dish looks like you were able to add quite a bit of flavor. Did you have a sauce or pan sauce as well, or did the garlic and herbs get the job done without additional help?


 
Did not make a sauce, just spooned a little bit of the au jus from the roasting pan on top.


----------



## sw2geeks (Nov 14, 2011)

tk59 said:


> Why did you leave the garlic whole in the middle? If you did it again, would you do it the same way?


 
I did adjust the recipe a little after fixing this. I originally roasted the garlic for only 20 minutes, thinking since I peeled them first they would not need as much time. Turns out they could have used the full 35 minutes I normally give an unpeeled head of garlic when roasting and adjusted the recipe accordingly. Other that that I was real happy with the dish and would fix it agian this way.


----------



## jm2hill (Nov 14, 2011)

is there a recipe you could post for this - it looks super delicious!


----------



## sw2geeks (Nov 14, 2011)

jm2hill said:


> is there a recipe you could post for this - it looks super delicious!


 
The recipe is linked underneath the pictures.


----------



## tk59 (Nov 14, 2011)

sw2geeks said:


> I did adjust the recipe a little after fixing this. I originally roasted the garlic for only 20 minutes, thinking since I peeled them first they would not need as much time. Turns out they could have used the full 35 minutes I normally give an unpeeled head of garlic when roasting and adjusted the recipe accordingly. Other that that I was real happy with the dish and would fix it agian this way.


Thanks!


----------

